# Unzipping files on a Macbook Pro



## Becckitt (Aug 22, 2011)

I just got a Macbook Pro, the newest version (I'm not sure about operating system specifics, I just know it's the newest model) and I can't figure out how to consistently unzip files. I know you're supposed to be able to click on the file in downloads and it will unzip automatically, and sometimes this does work. However, sometimes it just keeps unzipping and and creating another copy of the original zipped file. I'm not sure if this is relevant, but it will usually unzip the original to create a file with the extension .cpgz, and then when i try to unzip that it creates a .zip file, and then unzipping that file creates a .cpgz, and so on. Any suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## RedWolfDeux (Oct 27, 2010)

I use Zipeg which works great. It can be found at:

http://download.cnet.com/Zipeg/3000-2250_4-127533.html

Enjoy your new MBP!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I've seen this also and the symptoms are exactly like you describe.

Like RedWolfDeux said you can try other zip programs but sometimes they all still display the same problems.
Whether it's an obscure variant of zip used to compress it or just a corrupt archive I don't know. Usually I download the archive from a different source and usually I get better results.

Other unzippers you can try: BetterZip, Stuffit Expander, The Unarchiver, Ez7z, Keka


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

Inspite of double clicking it right click on the file
Click 'get info'
now find the open with option
select 'Archive Utility' from the drop down
try to open it like this hope this helps


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

tompatrick said:


> Inspite of double clicking it right click on the file
> Click 'get info'
> now find the open with option
> select 'Archive Utility' from the drop down
> try to open it like this hope this helps


Unless the OP has changed the file associations, double clicking should be opening Archive Utility already.

Any info on why right clicking and picking would be different or just a hunch? (just curious)


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Maybe you can try MacZip.

Download it from here.

http://netsquirrel.com/articles/zip.html


----------

